# Puzzle-hacker



## anandk (Jan 30, 2007)

Here is a interesting puzzle for u guys. 
Came across it in some other forum.

click *www.puzzlehacker.com/1.html 

This is the 1st page of the puzzle.
U have to guess the next page of this link. 
There are total of 75 pages to go thru. 
Hints are provided for every page. 
Lets see how far u can go. 
there is supposed 2 b a Nokia N70 4 d 1st person who finishes this puzzle.
_"There is now a new way of solving it...HACK IT ! "_

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/SigBar.gif


----------



## 24online (Jan 30, 2007)

good man..... 
lets start...

```
*www.puzzlehacker.com/2.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/three.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/iv.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/55555.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/india.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/ssevenn.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/august.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/pluto.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/ton.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/eleven.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/who.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/false.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/85.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/23rd.htm
*www.puzzlehacker.com/blank.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/ticket.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/waiting.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/basketball.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/i.htm
*www.puzzlehacker.com/redhot.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/apjak.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/2p2p22.htm
*www.puzzlehacker.com/wrong.htm
*www.puzzlehacker.com/areyouready.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/e.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/page29.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/1.621.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/10min24sec.html
*www.puzzlehacker.com/ear.html
```
still hacking !!!....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

I am on 46 by fluke


----------



## ketanbodas (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow 24online quite a bit. Let me also try now.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 31, 2007)

hey anand how did u get that windows xp logo in ur signature


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

^^It is not a signature.
Just quote the post to see how.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 31, 2007)

Anybody got past from where 24online left?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

open this *www.puzzlehacker.com/8.html


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 31, 2007)

^^ So you are on 46. Can you smell the N70 ahead??

Btw how did you get past this?

*www.puzzlehacker.com/ear.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

I didn't past it.I got there by fluke as i have mentioned it.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 1, 2007)

did anyone get to #14?????
__________
never mind, got it... though I still don't understand it...


----------



## anandk (Feb 2, 2007)

::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> hey anand how did u get that windows xp logo in ur signature


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48042&highlight=siggy

btw guys, u want me to copy-paste the ans here from some other forum ? but itl spoil ur fun


----------



## puzzlehacker (Mar 3, 2007)

Copying would be just futile!!!


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

There is a new puzzle there
*www.puzzlehacker.com/n/newpuzzle.html

any one past 50 Page
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> open this *www.puzzlehacker.com/8.html


 
not opening can u check link

its not working


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 6, 2007)

guys i got link for page 55
__________
Ca u Imagine

just got link for page 66

wanna know


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 7, 2007)

stucked on this clue


> 9+8+0=17=1+7=8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*www.animationonline.com/gifs/cGbnYS.gif


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 7, 2007)

every one struck on this clue

guys why stop posting here


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 3, 2007)

how to get past this page
*www.puzzlehacker.com/ear.html


----------



## tintin_4u20 (Jun 4, 2007)

after ear.html....the next page is three.html


----------



## eggman (Jun 4, 2007)

tintin_4u20 said:
			
		

> after ear.html....the next page is three.html


lolz no.......
its after 2.html



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> how to get past this page
> *www.puzzlehacker.com/ear.html



all i know is:

186 
39 x
------
 7254.


----------



## soumya (Jun 4, 2007)

i have got dis far by so called h%^King..

*www.puzzlehacker.com/pioneers.html

and also take a look at dis page :-

*www.puzzlehacker.com/mirroringbehavior.html


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 26, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> stucked on this clue
> 
> 
> *www.animationonline.com/gifs/cGbnYS.gif



Please note that 17-9 will yield 8. Though I don't know the answer, this seems probable clue being hinted at.



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> lolz no.......
> its after 2.html
> 
> 
> ...


 
Convert 7254 to alphabets to reach next to ear.html


----------



## puzzlehacker (Aug 18, 2008)

Dead?

Have a new beginning here


                *www.puzzlehacker.com


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 18, 2008)

Okay, I am exausted, so posting the source here, please tell me the next clue guys !



> 1. *puzzlehacker.com/1.html
> 2. *puzzlehacker.com/2.html
> 3. *puzzlehacker.com/three.html
> 4. *puzzlehacker.com/iv.html
> ...



The 73rd is


> Marriage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anybody found after that ?


----------



## nuckinfuts77ca (May 31, 2009)

ZigZiglarsSecretsofclosingtheSale
74


----------

